# Went Fishing



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went to the river this morning caught a few messes of fish.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks good..prolly score those filets for good eating.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Looks good..prolly score those filets for good eating.
> 
> be


 Yelp, Roll in Corn Meal, Salt and Pepper, Fry up HOT.

big rockpile


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

nice score there rocky :goodjob:

Doc.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Gawd! I hope that ain't Rock!:huh:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If it is, he'll eat his way out.


----------



## rockgrove (Jan 31, 2017)

now that there is funny I don't care who you are


----------



## rockgrove (Jan 31, 2017)

them look like suckers, I love eating them, I use to gig a lot of them and done some grabbing, I aint cought them on fishing poles though, I here you fish on lower part of sholes with worms, can you tell me how and where you do it I would like to try it this year, O ya boat or wade


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rockgrove said:


> them look like suckers, I love eating them, I use to gig a lot of them and done some grabbing, I aint cought them on fishing poles though, I here you fish on lower part of sholes with worms, can you tell me how and where you do it I would like to try it this year, O ya boat or wade


 I just fish from the bank with Worms on the bottom.

big rockpile


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

gilberte said:


> Gawd! I hope that ain't Rock!:huh:


he is just getting his hook back from that cat.

Doc.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I caught 16 keeper crappie Sunday. First successful, open water fishing of the spring for me. Was good to get out.


----------

